# Dreamcast. was sind folgenden white labels wert?



## nigHtGoast (9. April 2009)

hallo ich habe die möglichkeit folgende white labels zu ersteigern.
shenmue komplett mit 4 cds
tokyo highway challenge 2
sega gt
Q3 
und virtua tennis.
was wären diese wert? wie viel sollte ich bieten?
der verkäufer meint, white labels wären wertvoller als die normalen versionen.
und bei shenmue kosten die ja z.B  40-50 €
thc2 kostet auch viel.
bitte um eine richtlinie.
danke


----------



## Herbboy (9. April 2009)

nigHtGoast am 09.04.2009 11:13 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ich habe die möglichkeit folgende white labels zu ersteigern.
> shenmue komplett mit 4 cds
> tokyo highway challenge 2
> sega gt
> ...



bringt es dir denn was, dass es WL sind? 

generell, wenn es ne auktion ist, kannst du davon ausgehen, dass am edne auch ca. der wert rauskommt, den die wert sind 

kannstd du bei beay vlt. schauen, ob es da bereits beendete auktionen gab?


----------

